# 5lb 7oz LMR Largemouth on the Fly



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Sometimes, the river surprises you. 

I'll save the verbiage. 

Single spey cast upstream, fly swims down seam on opposite bank, water explodes, set the 4/0 hook into the jaw of what will likely be the biggest largemouth I ever pull out of the LMR, or any river for that matter. It jumps way out of the water. I'm baffled.































Cheers.


----------



## Eatsleepfish (Aug 3, 2008)

Oh wow! That's really impressive especially on the fly!


----------



## Nightcrawler666 (Apr 17, 2014)

Yea man, that's a trophy of a lifetime there. What a beast! That'd have me shaking for days.


----------



## AlanC (Jun 16, 2010)

That's a beast for the LMR!!!!!!


----------



## GarrettMyers (May 16, 2011)

Gotta give it up to you dude. That's an absolutely incredible fish. That's a one in a billion fish for the LMR. That pic with your big ass smile says it all  Well done.


----------



## Flannel_Carp (Apr 7, 2014)

Holy crap, congrats! Talk about a huge surprise; that would be a great bass to catch in lakes around here...let alone the LMR!


----------



## Aaron2012 (Mar 26, 2014)

Wow that's a awesome catch. We're you trying for stripey fish?


----------



## Crawdude (Feb 6, 2013)

Unreal man! Congratulations, seriously.


----------



## BuzzBait Brad (Oct 17, 2014)

Congrats


----------



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

I saw the title and immediately thought of the Boom guy's eight pounder last year and though yeah right. But then I saw who started the thread. Fallen is one of my facebook friends who posts these photos of giant fish from all over the world all the time. Huge amazing fish are commonplace for him. So I'd say to anyone who doubts him that I can think of no one with less reason to post something that's off base. This fish, coming out of the LMR, might just be in my book the best fish I've ever seen posted on here. I know maybe once a year someone posts a bass this big or bigger. Heck last year I did. But all those are lake fish. They don't compare in any way to this. Fifty pound striper, tarpon, giant trout, mister all those giant fish don't compare to this thing in my book. Congrats on the fish of a lifetime....


----------



## Bassthumb (Aug 22, 2008)

Wow, river largemouth are never supposed to get that big. Incredible catch sir.


Sent from my iPad using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

Amazing catch!!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Thanks for all the kind words. Honestly I was disappointed it didn't have stripes. It took a while to set in how special the fish really was. I started pondering if this fish started life in a farm pond somewhere upstream that flooded, or maybe a reservoir, the out flow letting it escape....or maybe it's lived its entire life in the river, sharing the dinner table with much bigger and aggressive temperate bass & catfish? Who knows. 

After it jumped, I knew it wasn't what I was after, but I immediately thought...was that a giant smallie?! It bulldogged the 11'6" Winston switch rod all the way to within a couple feet off the bank, where I watched it nose down and just hold on the bottom. I wish I'd stuck my camera underwater to video it sitting there, resisting. 

Just goes to show you really never know what you may hook into when you're fishing these SW Ohio rivers!


----------



## Dandrews (Oct 10, 2010)

WOW!
The size of it's head in the 1st photo, it's mouth in the second & your grin in the 3rd says it all!


----------



## Fishing Flyer (May 31, 2006)

That is a sweet largemouth! The photo of the head really does show what a beast that fish is. Who knows on origin. CC produces bass like that, but who knows. Man, and on a fly rod.... Insane!


----------



## deltaoscar (Apr 4, 2009)

That is freaking awesome. Congratulations Fallen.


----------



## HamiltonKdog (Oct 15, 2014)

Awesome and on a flyrod. You should be proud.


----------



## fishmasterflex (Feb 25, 2008)

Congrats. Thats amazing


----------



## fvogel67 (Nov 15, 2010)

Did you weigh the fish? I doubt that fish is seven plus pounds


----------



## BaitWaster (Oct 25, 2013)

That largemouth is a bad ass! He looks like he ate river turtles for breakfast!


----------



## chris1162 (Mar 12, 2008)

fvogel67 said:


> Sure it is.


Maybe 3lbs? But its the internet so pat youself on the back as much as you want.


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

Wow! What a true trophy river largemouth! Great job for releasing it also! Probably not many would do that! Congrats!


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

I caught it again today in a different spot and weighed it. It weighed 5 lbs 7 ozs.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)




----------



## Crawdude (Feb 6, 2013)

Stop it!


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

fallen513 said:


> I caught it again today in a different spot and weighed it. It weighed 5 lbs 7 ozs.


Regardless of the weight, that's a true river trophy! Again, great job on releasing it!


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

No matter how you look at it, that is an amazing catch, especially out of any river in ohio. Fallen, did you get a length?


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

What a TANK! Congrats on a fish of a lifetime and on a fly none the less!


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Very nice fish Fallen... Gotta give it to ya man... When you post, you post big. Congrats on that pig!


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

I didn't measure it either time, just weighed it the second time. It was about 60 yards down the same bank in some timber this time...


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

I would estimate from the weight probably around 22". Again, awesome catch!!!


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

Fantastic LMB! With as many Big fish you catch I'm surprised you were off 2lbs. Good Luck.



Roscoe


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

Congratulations on a truly special specimen, I salute you.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Here's another look from today...


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

fallen513 said:


> Here's another look from today...


That fish is insane!!


----------



## Stekor (Mar 25, 2012)

Incredible... Well done sir!


----------



## StudentOfNature (Apr 22, 2013)

Awesome. I can't wait to get out there and learn how to fly fish.


----------



## chris1162 (Mar 12, 2008)

That is a true river freak! Congrats


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

5#7oz LMB = good
5#7oz LMB from public water = great
5#7oz LMB on the fly out of public water =










LOL. That is a true donky and I cannot imagine what it was like on a fly rod! Congrats on a noteworthy catch...


----------



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

Catching it twice !!!!! Wow. I think I had my big girl I caught in July hooked again last night. Escaped. Well done good sir.


----------



## greghal (Aug 22, 2013)

I've been fishing for 45 years, I've never seen a bass that big, thanks for sharing. Great report.


----------



## Bazzin05 (Feb 2, 2011)

Nice catch! That is a true pig for around here in the rivers!


----------



## Bigguy513 (Jun 7, 2015)

What a toad!


----------



## Cat Mangler (Mar 25, 2012)

You sure that fish ain't imported from Florida? Holy crap that is huge, and the smile in that last pic is as much a trophy as the fish. I'm pretty much against keeping a fish just to mount but, that fish would tempt my better judgment! Great job catching a spectacular fish, TWICE! Mind blown!


----------

